# My Other Hobby



## bosephus (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey guys
The last few weeks I have been dealing with some family drama and haven't been up to much out in the shop so today I decided to spend some time with the hobby that got me interested in machining.
It's actually one hobby and two obsessions rolled into one .

Can you guess all three from the pic ?


----------



## ogberi (Jul 8, 2015)

Loud noises, high speed remote hole punching, and having an EMT pop your shoulder back into it's socket? 

Though, I'd seriously guess it's bullet casting, reloading, and having an EMT pop your shoulder back into it's socket...  Those look beefy.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 8, 2015)

Reloading and bullit casting times 2. First time is pouring molten lead in to a bullit mold, and then casting them down range at sub-sonic speeds!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## bosephus (Jul 9, 2015)

Ogberi
There is no need for an emt , the bigger of the two 
Is a pretty standard 180 grain bullet in 30-06 for my 03a3
The smaller of the two is a 95 grain bullet in 6mm Remington  .

The nice thing about cast bullets is in rifles they normally shoot at much lower velocities then jacketed 
With much much less recoil 

The 30-06 is loaded at about 1700 fps ... recoil is mild enough
That even the most recoil sensitive can shoot it with a smile on their face


----------



## brino (Jul 16, 2015)

I gotta laugh....my first glance at the thumbnail of that picture looked like those little foil covered chocolate bottles of  liquors they sell at christmas.
Two obsessions rolled into one, indeed.
Now that's a hobby!

-brino


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 16, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> Reloading and bullit casting times 2. First time is pouring molten lead in to a bullit mold, and then casting them down range at sub-sonic speeds!
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


Make that supersonic speeds!


----------



## Belliger (Jul 23, 2015)

I was going to guess reloading, bullet casting, and basket weaving.


----------



## roadie33 (Jul 24, 2015)

Belliger said:


> I was going to guess reloading, bullet casting, and basket weaving.



ROFLMAO  "Basket Weaving"

I was thinking the same thing.  LOL


----------

